# Filtration idea



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Need your idea!!!!!

so i change the filtration on my 240 gal (for the 5th time). my last change was to fill up the back part of the aquarium of bio ball and add couple air stone under the bio ball and change the wet/dry part of the sump for refurgium.




































now my new idea is to make a custom drip tray for the back of the tank and remove my 2 overflow pipe to make a wet/dry at the back instead to have all bio ball under water with some air bubble?

what do your think

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Bump up still need info what you guys think?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

the bio-balls are all submerged. It defeats the purpose of using bio-balls.


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

I thought same submerged the bacterial will still grow on it ????? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Bio-ball is designed to be above the water line for max. gas exchange as water trickling through. The plastic is not as coarse as your regular bio-ring. If you want sub-merge, I would just use bio-media other than bio-balls.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup bio balls are meant for a wet/dry application. Submerging them won't do much for you. If you check out most wet/dry filter designs, you will see water pouring over top but they remain above the water line.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

You should try a K1 media filter I will never do any other kind of filter

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/finished-my-k1-moving-bed-filter-vid-attached-29735/


----------



## Yan7gin (Oct 7, 2011)

Ya i know what is a wet/dry filtration is. I just thought it wont really matter if they are under water but what you guy's said make sense so its answer my question. Will make the change to have the back as wet/dry 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

